# flourite and aquasoil



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

i was planning on using flourite in my tank and have already got about 1/2 the amount i am going to need. A friend of mine was also getting ready to set up a tank when he had to all of suddenly abandon the whole thing (long sad story) anyway I got all of his aquasoil for almost nothing. so the question is, what do you think about using first layer flourite and aquasoil on top? i would like to avoid buying more substrate.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it will work. It might look kinda funky once the aquasoil starts mixing into the flourite layers during a replanting. So eventually you'll have a mix. But in terms of it being good for the plants it's all green there.

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Ditto what John said. Actually I think a bottom layer of flourite will be a good source of iron. I dont think it will mix much because the aquasoil seems lighter than the flourite. I would love to see if it does though over a period of a year or so.


----------



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

John N & chiahead
thanks for the info. I figured it would work but I wanted to make sure.

chiahead
I don't think they will mix toooo much either. the aquasoil is a lot bigger and lighter. i'll find out soon.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I know this thread is old, but I have a similar question. Do you guys think it will be ok to mix Onyx with aquasoil?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

to be honest I dont really see a need to mix Aquasoil with anything. It is a great soil and needs nothing else to help it. Just my opinion!


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

No, I meant, I already have a tank full of onyx, and I'm getting some aquasoil. Can I just put that on top of the existing substrate?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Onyx sand is a little lighter than Aquasoil, so if you were to stick Aquasoil on top, the onyx might make it's way up. But then again, if you were to "cap" off the onyx sand with a 1 layer of aquasoil then the Aquasoil might compact the sand down slightly which will help keep the Aquasoil on the top layer.

Overall, over time the substrates will mix, but in terms of functionality you'll receive the same benefits of pH and KH lowering + nutrients leeching that Aquasoil inherently provides. In terms of aesthetics, I think it would look alright, yet it seems most people including me prefer pure looking substrates.

-John N.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Funny I stumbled on this thread as I logged in to ask the same question abou Aquasoil and Flourite, but only because I have some Aquasoil left over after adding it to my 10 gallon tank. I have 90% Flourite in my 29 gallon and have a little Aquasoil left over so I was wondering if I could put the aquasoil I have left, on top of the Flourite and I see that I can. 

Even though you say it might mix in with the Flourite, how bad can it look, Flourite already has black pieces of subtrate mixed in with it anyway, so I don't think it would look any worse and may be a beneficial to the plants.

I'd love to do my whole tank with this soil, I love it and it's doing wonders for my plants in the 10 gallon tank, but I think it would be a huge problem trying to removing all the Flourite and adding the Aquawsoil. I believe I would also have to remove the fish too, because of the ammonia spike, etc.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

The problem is onyx buffers and raises the kH and gH. Aquasoil does the opposite. For that reason I would not mix the two. The benefit of aquasoil is that it lowers the kH and pH.


----------

